# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  apiبرای فرستادن EMAIL به ADDRESSهای مورد نظر

## reza_z

ایا api هست که بتونیم ایمیل به ادرس مشخصی بفرستیم ؟

----------


## kia1349

سایت www.news2news.com را نگاه کن
سایت مرجع api برای فاکس پرو است

----------


## binyaz2003

من نگاه کردم مثالهای مربوط به ایمیلش پولی :-x

----------


## binyaz2003

راستی من دیشب تا ساعت 1 بعد از نصف شب داشتم دنبال این موضوع تو اینترنت می گشتم یک آدرس http://www.marshallsoft.com/see4fp.htm
پیداکردم و دانلود کردم خیلی توپه هم ایمیل می فرسته هم چک می کنه امتحان هم کردم اما من از یک جای دیگه دانلود کردم و ورژن قدیمی ترش و دارم مربوطبه سال 2001
 :wink:

----------


## kia1349

marshalsoft   هم خیلی از کامپوننتهاشو داره پولی میکنه

----------


## majjjj

Public Declare Function BMAPIAddress Lib "MAPI32.DLL" (lInfo&, ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, Caption$, ByVal nEditFields&, Label$, nRecipients&, Recip() As MapiRecip, ByVal Flags&, ByVal Reserved&) As Long
Public Declare Function BMAPIGetAddress Lib "MAPI32.DLL" (ByVal lInfo&, ByVal nRecipients&, Recipients() As MapiRecip) As Long
Public Declare Function BMAPIGetReadMail Lib "MAPI32.DLL" (ByVal lMsg&, Message As MAPIMessage, Recip() As MapiRecip, File() As MapiFile, Originator As MapiRecip) As Long
Public Declare Function BMAPIReadMail Lib "MAPI32.DLL" (lMsg&, nRecipients&, nFiles&, ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, MessageID$, ByVal Flag&, ByVal Reserved&) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPIDeleteMail Lib "MAPI32.DLL" (ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, ByVal MsgID$, ByVal Flags&, ByVal Reserved&) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPIDetails Lib "MAPI32.DLL" Alias "BMAPIDetails" (ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, Recipient As MapiRecip, ByVal Flags&, ByVal Reserved&) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPIFindNext Lib "MAPI32.DLL" Alias "BMAPIFindNext" (ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, MsgType$, SeedMsgID$, ByVal Flag&, ByVal Reserved&, MsgID$) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPILogoff Lib "MAPI32.DLL" (ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, ByVal Flags&, ByVal Reserved&) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPILogon Lib "MAPI32.DLL" (ByVal UIParam&, ByVal User$, ByVal Password$, ByVal Flags&, ByVal Reserved&, Session&) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPIResolveName Lib "MAPI32.DLL" Alias "BMAPIResolveName" (ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, ByVal UserName$, ByVal Flags&, ByVal Reserved&, Recipient As MapiRecip) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPISaveMail Lib "MAPI32.DLL" Alias "BMAPISaveMail" (ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, Message As MAPIMessage, Recipient() As MapiRecip, File() As MapiFile, ByVal Flags&, ByVal Reserved&, MsgID$) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPISendDocuments Lib "MAPI32.DLL" (ByVal UIParam&, ByVal DelimStr$, ByVal FilePaths$, ByVal FileNames$, ByVal Reserved&) As Long
Public Declare Function MAPISendMail Lib "MAPI32.DLL" Alias "BMAPISendMail" (ByVal Session&, ByVal UIParam&, Message As MAPIMessage, Recipient() As MapiRecip, File() As MapiFile, ByVal Flags&, ByVal Reserved&) As Long


اینها api هایی هستن که تو vb ازشون میشه استفاده کرد شاید تو فاکس فرق کنه نمیدونم اما اسمشون باید یکی باشه

----------


## javad_hosseiny

فكر كنم قبلا دوستان سایت www.tek-tips.com را معرفي كرده بودند ولی به هر حال مجددا بنده در اینجا لینک مربوطه را برای علاقه مندان قرار می دهم
نمونه مثال و سؤال و جوابهای بسیار خوبی جهت رفع بسیاری از مشکلات (من جمله بحث api ها و استفاده از    com و ... )را خیلی خوب مطرح کرده است.
http://www.tek-tips.com/faq.cfm?pid=184

و اما راجع به مقوله ارسال ایمیل:
Email/Website Hyperlinks on a Form
http://www.tek-tips.com/faqs.cfm?fid=3889
و 
Email with Attachment - Freeware JMail
http://www.tek-tips.com/faqs.cfm?fid=3835
و یا استفاده از نرم افزار outlook

A sample form for outlook email handling
http://www.tek-tips.com/faqs.cfm?fid=3808
http://www.tek-tips.com/faqs.cfm?fid=766
و موارد مشابه دیگر
...

----------

